
Will making more money make you happier, and if so, how much? - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/articles/everything-you-need-to-know-about-whether-money-makes-you-happy/
======
maerF0x0
Tldr; > "We think the message is clear: if you want a satisfying career, once
you’re earning above about $40,000, don’t focus on earning more money. "

I object that it clearly wouldnt work for expensive cities where rent is
nearly equivalent to $40k pretax.

------
stegosaurus
Some people don't need more money.

We call this 'wealth', as distinct from 'income'. If you're focusing on income
you're probably doing something wrong.

------
nanis
Of course, the analysis is nonsense. More money will make you happier.
However, when people look at these observational data sets, they fail to take
into account that more money is usually correlated with more effort or more
opportunity cost.

As a side note, the appeals to cardinal utility and interpersonal utility
comparisons set us back by more than a century and are embarrassing.

~~~
robertwiblin
"more money is usually correlated with more effort or more opportunity cost."

Both of these are discussed.

I think it's the failure to do interpersonal utility comparisons that were a
huge ridiculous diversion in economics and I'm glad that mistake is falling
out of fashion in favour of pragmatism.

~~~
nanis
Not discussed, glossed over. The whole thing reads like Chelsea Clinton's "I
tried to care about money, but I just couldn't."

